# John Deere Auto Trac



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

I have a 8400 john deere that has had all the autotrac ready options installed on it at some time.(reciever mount, 2600 monitor with no activations, hydraulic steering valve, wiring harnesses ect.) Through john deere it would cost about $3000 for a new reciever, and over $3000 for SF1 activation for the display. Is there any other options with other brands that would cost less, but would still utilize the parts that I already have? The tractor will only be used for tillage so I dont need alot of accuracy.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I have very little experience with other brands so that could be why I prefer the John Deere auto steer.
The biggest advantage is the ease of switching the recever and monitor between machines. I know a few area guys that went different brands, ran all wires and vaulves to accept different brand of auto steer. But have said it can still be a pain to get switched and set up right. Not down grading the overall performance, just the convienance of switching.

We have 2 auto steers and three machines that are green star ready, and none stay in any machine. When I swich it takes 10 minutes max and your rolling again. 2 wiring harnesses, tcm calibration and setup. I cannot comment on operations on other brands other then convience .

You say now it will be only for tillage but that will soon change. You will be using it every application you can.


----------

